# Help with document preparation for online visa application - 485



## Jok4ever (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys, I am sorry to be silly but I am preparing documents for my application of visa 485 and I am planning to lodge it online. I have read the documents checklist provided on DIAC website. However, I am a little confused about these 2 points:
_ When it says 'certified copy of original papers', does it mean that I have to scan the original paper, have them certified and then scan the certified copy again (in other to have it in electronic form for upload)?
_ There should be 2 passport photos to be attached in the application. How can I attach the photos in my application if I lodge it online (i.e. just scan the photos and upload them like other documents?)
I have been looking up the answer on the internet but yet find any appropriate answer (maybe because the question was too dumb to be made). I am really confused as my visa is going to expire in March. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Where required to provide certified copies, I did scan and upload certified copies. I realise it seems silly to basically give them a copy of a certified copy but that's what I did. I scanned a passport photo and uploaded it.

My visa was granted, so I guess it was ok, but I wish they'd update the information on the website to indicate this is acceptable or, even better, what they'd like done.


----------



## echipbk (Dec 24, 2013)

By the way, I want to ask a question related to the same topic given. Do I need a certified copy of birth certificate? This certificate is not mentioned else where in 485 visa subclass website (but only in the "document checklist"):

Do I also need to prepare "two recent passport-sized photographs"???

I'm going to apply for the 485 visa online application (not the paper one).

Thanks for any helps.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If they've mentioned the birth certificate in the document checklist, then I'd err on the side of including it. Better to include something they don't need than to miss something they do.

If passport-sized photos are required, then yes I'd get those. Although theoretically you could simply upload the same one twice, I prepared my application on the assumption that they could ask me to forward them hard copies of all my documents, so it may be a good idea to make sure you have at least the two requested.


----------



## Jok4ever (Dec 3, 2012)

maggie-may24 said:


> Where required to provide certified copies, I did scan and upload certified copies. I realise it seems silly to basically give them a copy of a certified copy but that's what I did. I scanned a passport photo and uploaded it.
> 
> My visa was granted, so I guess it was ok, but I wish they'd update the information on the website to indicate this is acceptable or, even better, what they'd like done.


Thank you so much. It is a big relief to be suggested with a way that did work. Merry X'mas


----------



## Jok4ever (Dec 3, 2012)

maggie-may24 said:


> Where required to provide certified copies, I did scan and upload certified copies. I realise it seems silly to basically give them a copy of a certified copy but that's what I did. I scanned a passport photo and uploaded it.
> 
> My visa was granted, so I guess it was ok, but I wish they'd update the information on the website to indicate this is acceptable or, even better, what they'd like done.


Hi Maggie-may, thank you so much for your help a couple weeks back about my visa online application issue. Hope that you are enjoying the ongoing holidays. 
This question was raised while I am preparing my documents. Regarding the booking reference number from Medibank Health Solutions, how can we prove that we already have the booking number? I mean that I did ring up the Center and have the number with me, but how can I prove that in the application? i.e. just include it in a blank word file? 
Any help would be much appreciated. 
And by the way, Happy New Year ^_^


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Are they just asking for proof that you're getting your health check completed? Medibank should have send you a confirmation letter with the booking reference number on it. I needed to bring that to the appointment so if you haven't gotten the confirmation letter, you should call Medibank to have them send it.


----------



## Jok4ever (Dec 3, 2012)

They specifically state in the document check list that they only require the booking reference number so all I did is ring up the center and ask for the number. I haven't get the health check completed. My friend did it and was granted his visa. All he did is include the reference number in a blank page and submitted it with other documents. But he did it 4 years ago and via paper so I was wondering if we can use the same method for the online application.


----------



## Jok4ever (Dec 3, 2012)

And no, I didn't receive any confirmation email from the Medibank Center.


----------

